# Airtight drywall? Seriously right now...



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

http://youtu.be/Mhv9iFE3AY4

Is this a joke? Because he seems pretty serious....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/articles/how-to-hang-airtight-drywall.aspx?ac=ts&ra=fp

Anybody else spray foam their drywall gaps? :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A home needs to breath...Too tight can cause problems ..


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

moore said:


> A home needs to breath...Too tight can cause problems ..


:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, thats what I thought too!
That, and who the hell is paying for all this extra crap!?
I can barely charge enough for regular drywall, let alone caulking and spray foaming every single cavity, stud, wire and plug!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

that's the worst idea
who's got the time and who's gonna pay for this bullsh!t


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, thats what I thought too!
> That, and who the hell is paying for all this extra crap!?
> I can barely charge enough for regular drywall, let alone caulking and spray foaming every single cavity, stud, wire and plug!


New code here ..All framing gaps and wiring runs need to be caulked .
The insulators take care of this..At a cost of course ! There making a killing off of it! When a D/C get's the extras thrown at him ..What does he get in return? JACK CHIT! The city of Lynchburg said I would need a field screw every 8'' ....I said .... see ya! Lost a county! Oh well.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> New code here ..All framing gaps and wiring runs need to be caulked .
> The insulators take care of this..At a cost of course ! There making a killing off of it! When a D/C get's the extras thrown at him ..What does he get in return? JACK CHIT! The city of Lynchburg said I would need a field screw every 8'' ....I said .... see ya! Lost a county! Oh well.


Oh, well we've had that for years as well. Mostly because of our cold winters. Any exterior wall or ceiling going into attic space, any wires or framing members need to get caulked. But like you said, that's the insulators job.
But I mean that video's ridiculous! He's running foam on either sides of studs? And caulking plugs? Geez. Seems like overkill.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh, well we've had that for years as well. Mostly because of our cold winters. Any exterior wall or ceiling going into attic space, any wires or framing members need to get caulked. But like you said, that's the insulators job.
> But I mean that video's ridiculous! He's running foam on either sides of studs? And caulking plugs? Geez. Seems like overkill.


He runs a diy show PT..He's not really out here working for a living like you and I.....duh! He has all the time in the world to play around with his ****!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> He runs a diy show PT..He's not really out here working for a living like you and I.....duh! He has all the time in the world to play around with his ****!


Very true.
I just find he's a wash up. Like seriously, you're gonna put your name on absolutely everything that comes your way?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I still cant believe you guys put up plastic first before the drywall??


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

They have some equipment now that allows air exchange, while exchanging heat as well. They use this in tight construction.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> I still cant believe you guys put up plastic first before the drywall??


It's poly.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

My house was built in 1873. As I renovate I don't find any rot or mold. (not much time to do this on my own house) It's not airtight by any means. But I was talking today with a Window/siding installer that had to rebuild a bunch of walls on an 8 year old house. Air barrier failure or improper installation caused premature rotting of studs. With the speed and quantity that houses are being put up these days I think any mistakes in air barrier requirements will have major consequences. 
Code here requires tightly sealing up a house to save energy. Then you have to install a costly air exchange system and power that up.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

well this lock easy and fast 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6vx2klOaPQ


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, that's spray foam. We do allot of that up here too. But it's pretty well 3 times the price of regular insulation.
Don't get me wrong. I'm all for properly sealing a house. In fact, where we are, our standards are probably way higher than where the majority of guys from this site are from, just because of our ridiculous temperature changes. It's not unusual for us to dip below -40.
So houses do need to be insulated and caulked with acoustic seal and vapour barrier where appropriate.
However, Myron just seems to go nuts.
Don't forget to watch the 2nd part where he decides to build airtight drywall boxes around every single potlight
http://youtu.be/wFWzI8qUNFY


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

fr8train said:


> They have some equipment now that allows air exchange, while exchanging heat as well. They use this in tight construction.


Almost every room is new houses around here has an air exchanger. They learned a valuable lesson in the R2000 days. Too tight isn't always the best thing.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I've done a couple houses and an addition+reno that got the spray foam. Makes for a very tight house. The poly vapor barrier in no longer required with the use of some spray foam types. The last house I did had two upper three ways and a spot mid way along an upper angle where the mud would not dry. Clearly a spot where the insulation didn't get installed properly. Myron would have had a fit.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> I still cant believe you guys put up plastic first before the drywall??


Caz can splain little more I dont understand what ur saying, are you being sarcastic....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> A home needs to breath...Too tight can cause problems ..


the attic needs to breath


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> the attic needs to breath


That's what soffit vents and ridge vents are for


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> the attic needs to breath


Basement too.:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Christ with the money you spent on cans of foam doing it Myron's way you could do the whole house the right way. 
I love when they use the closed cell spray foam, no vapor barrier = no screws!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Our houses have to be totally air tight, electricians install plastic pans around all their fixtures in the ceiling and exterior walls, then the poly gets sealed and taped to them. 
Your warm climate guys have to understand that a poorly insulated and sealed house here like they built 50-60 years ago can cost $400 or more a month to heat where a properly done new house can be under $100. 

Houses now even need poly on the basement floor before the concrete goes in as well as sealing around all the floor drains to protect from radon gas a product of uranium decay in the soil.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Christ with the money you spent on cans of foam doing it Myron's way you could do the whole house the right way.
> I love when they use the closed cell spray foam, no vapor barrier = no screws!


Exactly!!
Im not saying Myron's principal is wrong, he's just doing it entirely the wrong way. Likewise, our weather is pretty close to Scott's. 
We insulate everything and poly everything. But not like what Myron's doing. Using cans of spray foam around every 2 x 4 and plug? Thats retarded. You'll spend thousands of dollars on cans of spray foam.
You can hire an actual spray foam company and do it the right way.
And building drywall boxes around potlights? They sell plastic covers for that.
Like this.







That's how we do things here.
We don't build drywall boxes and spray foam the inside and then notch it out around every single potlight. Who the hell does that?
Thats the most complicated/retarded thing I've ever heard.

Like Scott said, all our plugs on exterior walls, the electricians use a little plastic cover that goes on the back.
Like this.







Afterwards the insulators vapour barrier over it and and cut a hole out for the plug, they then pull the plastic thats surrounding the back of the plug through the front of the poly and tape it to the front. 
Like this picture.







So the plug is completely sealed. That's how it's supposed to be done.
Not go around using 100's of spray foam and caulking cans and build drywall boxes around everything.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

my God !!! That's 9 cans in two sheets!!!! LOL!!


I just walked out of a basement that had 27 pots.:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BTW.....If possible !!!! Keep your seams as far away from the pots as possible. I say this in jest....Cause my hangers won't do this!!! lol!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> BTW.....If possible !!!! Keep your seams as far away from the pots as possible. I say this in jest....Cause my hangers won't do this!!! lol!


Why? Because of heat?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Why? Because of heat?


no dude .... to keep the seams nice and flat. If the seams break on a can or duct the seams will protrude ! High shoulder ! like a mofo!!!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Sometimes I swear the sparkies are intentionally putting pots @ 48" oc. Just to piss me off.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I know it's not always possible to keep fixtures away from the seams and butts ...Butt If you can It's a plus on the finisher! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Sometimes I swear the sparkies are intentionally putting pots @ 48" oc. Just to piss me off.


I want to thank you again! Thank you!  they set that chit up!!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I want to thank you again! Thank you!  they set that chit up!!!!!


Oh okay. Ya I guess it's different for me here.
like 90% of the time we're using resilient channel to strap the ceilings first.
Our trusses are on 2' centres and we hang resilient on 16" centres the opposite direction. The resilient is always lower than any pots or lights. So they don't effect us at all. But it's also way easier to bury them because there's no hump! lol. So we have to be careful and make sure we cut them out as we go. Otherwise they're buried forever. lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh okay. Ya I guess it's different for me here.
> like 90% of the time we're using resilient channel to strap the ceilings first.
> Our trusses are on 2' centres and we hang resilient on 16" centres the opposite direction. The resilient is always lower than any pots or lights. So they don't effect us at all. But it's also way easier to bury them because there's no hump! lol. So we have to be careful and make sure we cut them out as we go. Otherwise they're buried forever. lol


I wish I could that here.......can't


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

please stand that rock against the wall!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I wish I could that here.......can't


Why can't you hang res bar there?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Why can't you hang res bar there?


bro......your on venus.....I'm on mars ...But I'm giving It a hard go!
DWT May turn my little village around at some point but ..It may take a while!:yes: I'm stuck in the 70's!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> bro......your on venus.....I'm on mars ...But I'm giving It a hard go!
> DWT May turn my little village around at some point but ..It may take a while!:yes: I'm stuck in the 70's!


Pfft! As if, just give your GC's my number. I'm an excellent salesman!
I'll make it happen for you. :yes:


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Exactly!!
> Im not saying Myron's principal is wrong, he's just doing it entirely the wrong way. Likewise, our weather is pretty close to Scott's.
> We insulate everything and poly everything. But not like what Myron's doing. Using cans of spray foam around every 2 x 4 and plug? Thats retarded. You'll spend thousands of dollars on cans of spray foam.
> You can hire an actual spray foam company and do it the right way.
> ...


That seems like a pretty legit setup there. Iam guessing you guys don't glue the lids? Or do you guys fur down over the plastic ?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> please stand that rock against the wall!



now I know why they called it wonder bra


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gluedandscrewed said:


> That seems like a pretty legit setup there. Iam guessing you guys don't glue the lids? Or do you guys fur down over the plastic ?


We don't glue anything around these parts. All screwed.
There's too much poly on the walls, it's not worth it.
And ya, we do strap our ceilings, with resilient channel. Like this


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

PT why is the one wall res strapped? Is it for sound transmission or another reason.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://youtu.be/Mhv9iFE3AY4
> 
> Is this a joke? Because he seems pretty serious....


wacked :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> We don't glue anything around these parts. All screwed.
> There's too much poly on the walls, it's not worth it.
> And ya, we do strap our ceilings, with resilient channel. Like this
> View attachment 9470


That's god damned sweet!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> now I know why they called it wonder bra


Those smileys are not real smileys! :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

D A Drywall said:


> PT why is the one wall res strapped? Is it for sound transmission or another reason.


Ya, resilient channel is primarily a sound bar. Helps trap the vibrations for soundproofing.
But it's also awesome for levelling out ceilings.
We mostly just use it for strapping ceilings, it just so happens that it's good at soundproofing as well.
So ya, that wall is done for sound purposes. Keep the noises down


----------



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> We don't glue anything around these parts. All screwed.
> There's too much poly on the walls, it's not worth it.
> And ya, we do strap our ceilings, with resilient channel. Like this
> View attachment 9470


what is that fabric looking material attached to the joists? or is it poly


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

tjetson said:


> what is that fabric looking material attached to the joists? or is it poly


 Its holds the blown in insulation. Do you guys use the clips for high hat with rubber dampeners as well? If so get a picture if possible. We use the same system here in NY. My sheetrockers use double layer 54" 5/8s on lids and sound proofed walls (all dividing walls, under stairs and bedrooms). Probly the most friendly drywall hang and tape system out there. If you looking for jobs that last more then 6 months this is the way to go.


----------

